# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  живая открытка

## ruslava

Входят в моду оригинальные поздравления с Днем Рождения с привлечением костюмированных персонажей, сказочных героев,* Ростовых кукол.* 
Суть момента - персонаж приходит по указанному адрессу, где ждет его именинник, нередко и все гости, вручает подарок, букет из воздушных шаров, поздравляет с Днем Рождения.
Но на деле эта вся процедура занимает каких-то 5 мин. А так как заказчик платит денюшку, хочет видеть нечто более продолжительное. Получатся, народ не успевает рот открыть - а уже все...

Предлагаю в этой теме пофантазировать и сделать подборку универсальных игр-конкурсов для взрослых дядей-тетей, в компании и дома, в офисе, с одним участником-виновником торжества и со всеми гостями, которые можно провести в качестве поздравления Живой Открыткой.

----------


## KAlinchik

> поздравления Живой Открыткой


у меня что-то картинка сразу в голове нарисовалалсь: на пороге коробка с бантом, а в ней человек-подарок...:biggrin:

----------

Леди N (19.03.2016)

----------


## ruslava

*KAlinchik*,
 Алина, все правильно.... только что этому человеку-подарку делать после извлечения его из коробка.........:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: про это мои вопрсы.........:smile:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*ruslava*,



> Входят в моду оригинальные поздравления с Днем Рождения с привлечением костюмированных персонажей, сказочных героев, Ростовых кукол.


В  принципе, это  уже   давно  не  новая  фишка,в Киеве  практикуется  уже  не  один  год.
Наверно, в  связи с кризисом, пора  не забывать и об этом варианте экспресс-поздравления.:smile:
Поздравляют  и гусары , и клоуны, и с шарами воздушными, и с букетами из конфет,и серенады  мачо  поют... и т.д.Ну, и, конечно, Ростовые куклы...
А по поводу  игр и поздравлений- это  смотря  в каком  образе  "Живая  открытка".

----------


## optimistka17

> А по поводу игр и поздравлений- это смотря в каком образе "Живая открытка


И смотря по какому поводу...
 Чаще всего-это день рождения взрослого человека( обычно руководителя, начальника) и происходит это на работе. Люди трезвые, перерыв, отсутствие музыкального сопровождения... Все эти детали надо учитывать...
 Руслана! А ты бы хотела готовый сценарий увидеть?

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Люди трезвые, перерыв, отсутствие музыкального сопровождения...


Мне легче. У меня музыкант- на баяне играет.
Поэтому и Клоун, и Снегурочка, и цыганка и т.д- проводит(провожу) викторины
- по к\ф, м\ф, Цветам, видам транспорта,и т.д. 
и все вместе могут песню-переделку(текст напечатанный я им раздаю)
И " Каравай", хоровод поводить..... :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> только что этому человеку-подарку делать после извлечения его из коробка......... про это мои вопрсы.........


Прочитать стих- поздравление, спеть песню, вручить подарок, станцевать с именинником(танец соответственно образу)....
А у тебя какой герой ? Образ, Ростовая Кукла ?????????
Не понятно о чем писать.....

----------


## Dium

Я давно уже работаю этой самой живой открыткой . Начинала с 20 минутной программой на детских днях рождениях. Например, у ребенка любимый мультяшный герой Умка, я, будучи в агентстве(благо костюмы были), одевалась в персонажа и ехала поздравлять ребенка. На юбилеях для взрослых такие образы: Кот в сапогах (юбиляр директор мельницы), итальянка, цыганка, Баба Яга и др. Последнее время, уже полгода как не идут такого рода заказы, все чаще просто ведущая с 2-х часовой программой.

----------


## ruslava

> В  принципе, это  уже   давно  не  новая  фишка,в Киеве  практикуется  уже  не  один  год.


Рада за столицу! А у нас в городе - это новинка, при том внедряем ее мы - благодаря Люде Оптимистке - способствовала приобретению костюмов.

Про образы, которые интересуют именно меня: у нас две куклы - Розовый Заяц и Чебурашка. Многие форумчане мои куклы видели, многие даже меряли:smile:
По поводу этой парочки для детей - у меня уже все сложилось: есть готовый развлекательный блок на 30 мин, уже обкатанный. Идет  :Ok: 
Только он расчитан на детей до 10 лет, в ресторане или в актовом зале садика/школы/класса, где есть муз. центр, и человек, который им управляет. Потому что почти все номера - музыкальные. много с форума, музыкальные игры-танцы, где дети повторяют за нами движения и т.д.

Интересует другое:
Как адаптировать такую прграмму для взрослых? *Люда Пухова*, виктрины? какие, можно поконкретнее??? 
Какие еще есть идеи?
Или не вяжется, когда Чебурашка проводит конкурсы в офиссе для взрослого дядьки, и не стоит щас и мозги над этим парить???

Самой взрослой девушке, которой мы делали такое поздравление было 18 лет, дома. Мне не понравилось, что очень коротко - 5 мин. За такие деньги - нужно что-то продолжительное, вот почему и нужна ваша помощь.

----------

Лесич (05.11.2016)

----------


## ruslava

Вот как это выглядит. В разгар веселья - наша поздравительно-развлекательная программа. Тут все проще - дети, взрослые... музыка... 

[IMG]http://*********ru/438699m.jpg[/IMG]

А что проводить если дома - утро, именинник проснулся, а родитель пригласили ростовые куклы для вручения подарка. Просто вручить и уйти? 
Давайте пофантазируем вместе.

----------


## Элен

У меня тоже возник вопрос по поводу живой открытки.
Есть такие костюмы,по-моему,даже у кого-то из наших форумчан - костюм ростовой - сердце. Так вот если в таком костюме поздравлять на 14 февраля - вроде объяснения в любви и вручения подарка. Само по себе красиво,романтично  и наверное,заказы будут,потому что многие мучаются вопросом,как оригинально поздравить на день влюблённых. Но что говорить? Должен же быть какой-то текст? Когда увидела такой костюм - загорелась сшить,только надо сначала ведь придумать,как его использовать.Помогите,если есть идеи...:smile:

----------


## Анюша

Мне кажется, что "Живая открытка" сама по себе чем-то похожа на новогоднее поздравление от Деда Мороза и Снегурочки, когда программа длится минут 25 и включает простые игры, не требующие множества реквизита и подготовки. Но, естественно она все таки зависит от количества присутствующих людей, то что проведешь с 5-6 чел, то сложно провести с одим чел. А если людей больше 5-ти то тут можно уже и кричалки, и хлопалки, и тестики, и сказку подобрать такую малорольную.... Хотя, возможно, я не очень верно представила функции живой открытки?

----------


## ruslava

Скоро 14 февраля - день Влюбленных. У нас недавно одна влюбленная девушка заказывала Деда Мороза для своего бойфренда, спрашивала, что будем предлагать на 14 февраля. Я ей наплела про Куклу-Сердце. Она в восторге. Этой куклы у меня конечно же и в помине нету, но, наверное, придется шить. 
На форуме выкладывали фото. 
Давайте подумаем над программой. Что можно провести кроме банального поздравления и вручения цветов???? у меня пока идей - ноль. 
За ранее спасибо всем, кто откликнется! Расмотрим любые варианты! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 23 часа 38 минут*
Смотрите, какую прелесть в Инете нашла!!!!!!!!!
Если бы ко мне такой пришел на День влюбленных!!!!!!! Супер!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/452935m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## vedamirra

Ну, например, аниматор может быть с помощником, который будет носить магнитафон на батарейках. Звонок в дверь. "Жертва" открывает. Включается музыка (если поздравляется парень можно что-то эротичное, ну все от костюма зависит) - небольшой номер на площадке, плавно перетекающий в квартиру. Вообще очень хочу в поздравления на дому добавить музыку, те же Дед Мороз со Снегурочкой чтоб заходили под музыку - уже необычно и оригинально. Это вот пока то, что пришло.

----------


## Орбита

С удовольствием поддержу тему и вопросы Русланы.
Дело не в том, новый вид услуги "Живая открытка" или уже не новый...
Я считаю, что этот вид поздравлений очень оригинальный и востребованный (уже есть или еще будет).
И нам, аниматорам, надо иметь в своем арсенале несколько вариантов. И детских и взрослых. Сама сейчас работаю над этим. И правильно Руслана затронула тему. Давайте вместе подумаем над тем, что кроме вручения подарков и цветов может делать Персонаж. В зависимости от образа, конечно, тематика слегка меняется. Но концепция или сценарный план может быть примерно одинаковый.Адаптированный на все случаи жизни.
Приведу примеры из своей практики.
Коллеги поздравляли девушку с днем рождения - 25 лет. Решили в офис пригласить Открытку. Она ничего не знала (виновница). Я предложила такой вариант. Приходит парень в образе Зорро. Читает стихи ( я писала для неё специально), вручает ей большую открытку с текстом. Встав на колено целует руку. Дарит Букет роз и шампанское (это уже от друзей). Проводит аукцион комплиментов в адрес именинницы. Все вместе поют переделанную песню ( текст раздает). С Зорро вместе приходит помощница ( музыку включает, призы и подарки подносит). Все это занимает 15 минут. А больше и не надо.
Другой вариант. Жена мужу на днюху заказала Открытку. В разгар веселья в квартиру заявились Баба Яга и Леший. Поют поздравительные частушки, читают прикольный стих в адрес виновника, проводят застольные игры ( аукцион пожеланий на заданную букву, комплименты имениннику). Потом Б.Я. танцует с мужем, а Леший - с женой. И все.Тоже минут на 20.
Открытка на 23 февраля для мужской половины фирмы. Сначала появляется кукла с бантом. Читает стихи с именами всех сотрудников-мужиков ( тоже по заказу я писала). Далее она типа исполняет желание мужчин и по взмаху волшебной палочки появляется восточная танцовщица, закутанная в покрывало. Танцует.
Вот такие моменты. Если у кого есть что дополнить, давайте разовьем тему. 
Есть задумки сделать открытки:
Старик Хоттабыч. Шахеризада. Цыганка с Цыганом. Сухов и Саид. Эллочка и Остап Бендер. Шурик и Царь Иоан Грозный. Это все для взрослых. А для детей можно тоже пофантазировать.
Если у кого есть материал, поделитесь.

----------


## Мальвинка

Доброе утро! Делюсь вчерашней открыткой. Если её можно назвать открыткой. Пришла на 20 минут, а осталась на час, благо был запас конкурсов.
Была в образе цыганки. Приглашали в офис (агентство недвижимости и турпоездок),
день рождение сотрудника, мужчина, 33 года. На сборы было всего 2 часа, т.к. позвонили в 15.00, а в 17.00 надо было быть там. Поэтому, никаких переделанных песен, стихов не делала, взяла, что было. А было вот что. Меня усадили за стол, и когда именинник вошёл я сказала:"Зашла на огонек погреться.... ну и дальше бла-бла-бла" "дай, милок погадаю, всю правду скажу..." А он говорит: "Не надо мне гадать!" И руки за спину прячет. "Не хочешь, не буду. Тогда сам себе предсказания сделай. Вот мешочек у меня есть, там предсказания, их много, а ты выбери только три..."  В красивом мешочке сложены конфетка (сладкая жизнь), ключи от авто, погремушка (прибавление в семействе), доллар, блокнотик (повышение по службе), 
открытка (приглашение или путешествие) и кубик рубика (жизнь сложится как сам повернешь). Короче он достал блокнот, доллар и потом открытку. Счастлив был безумно. Дальше попросила сотрудников рассказать, что из себя представляет Евгений -  передают игрушку мягкую "сердце" друг другу и по алфавиту говорят "какой?" именинник. (музыка "Усатый нянь"). 
Затем налили в бокал  шампанского и стали в него наговаривать, передавая друг другу, пожелания, типо жидкость впитывает и бла-бла-бла...(музыка минусовка "хеппи бездей"). 
Дальше заполняли телеграмму поздравительную от коллег, но т.к.  опрокинуули на неё бокал с водой , вода смыла прилагательные. (музыка минусовка "простоквашино").  
Потом достаю   шапочку волшебную, и пошла по их головкам (ну, это как у всех).  
Именинник - что вы можете про себя сказать - "Я хороший мальчик"
Сотрудник - это действительно так - "Умный, красивый...."
Именинник - "Подумаешь, я еще и вышивать умею...."
Сотрудник - а что вы можете сказать о его семье - "Тут помню, тут не помню..."
Сотрудник - что-нибудь о жене - "Студентка, комсомолка..."
Сотрудница - а о дочке - "ГГубки бантиком..."
Сотрудница - а вы о семье - "Главней всего погода в доме..."
Сотрудница - и что же будет дальше - "Хорошо, все будет хорошо..."
Сотрудница - вы хотите что-нибудь добавить - "Ну, что, потанцуем..." Конечно потанцуем, чуть позже.
Сотрудник - вот этот молодой человек так и рвется ко мне - "Я требую продолжения банкета" Да, подождите, вы ещё подарки не подарили.
Сотрудница - "Ты скажи чо те надо..."
Именинник - "Миллион долларов США..."
Тут они ему вручили какую-то дисконтную карту....не знаю
Именинник - "Ну, вы , блин даёте..."
НУ, а теперь, как и просила дама, потанцуем!!! Танец "Ламбада" - держимся за ушки, за плечики..... как у всех короче.
Евгений, а вы своей дочке сказки рассказываете? Он перечислял много, в том числе и "Теремок". А, давайте мы сейчас расскажем Евгению сказку "Теремок". Сценка-экспромт. Одеваю им маски, до этого уже присмотрела, кто во что горазд, раздаю отпечатанные слова и погнали. Под фонограмму "Теремок"
Я - "Стоит в поле теремок. Он не низок, не высок.
     Мимо мышка пробегала, теремочек увидала (Трусит мышка, очень большая дама)
     Постучала (стучит), прокричала...
Мышка - "Жизнь свою начну сначала.
      И открою здесь найт-клуб.
      Вроде прочный с виду сруб (стучит по стенам)
      Дискотека, бар, стриптиз.
      Заходите, просим, плиз. (вешает табличку "Ночной клуб "Теремок")
Я - Мимо прыгала лягушка,
     А за ней её подружка.
     Стали в дверь они стучать (стучат типа)
     И хозяев вызывать.
Лягушка - Это что за теремок
     Он не низок, не высок.
     Мы бродячая данс-группа.
     Мы танцуем скок да скок.
     Вы возьмите в шоу нас -
     Мы такой устроим пляс.
Мышка - Вот удача! Заходите.
     И кан-кан нам покажите.
                Включается музыка.
                Лягушки танцуют кан-кан
Я - что ж, лягушки, заходите в теремок. 
     Зайка по лесу бежал,
     Теремочек увидал.
     Хоть и трус он был большой,
     Все же стукнул раз-другой (типа стучит)
Заяц - Кто же в тереме живет,
     И чего здесь зайцев ждёт?
     Может пустите пожить?
     Водку я не буду пить.
     Я официантом послужу,
     И клиентам угожу.
Мышка - Нам сейчас нужны артисты,
     Гитаристы и солисты,
     Если голос есть такой,
     Заходи скорей, косой
Заяц - Вот слова сейчас я вспомню,
     Серенаду вам исполню.
(Если есть люди, которые действительно могут что-то исполнить, это узнается при подготовке к юбилею, то исполняют своё. А если это не известно, то я включаю минус серенады: "Сердце красавицы, склонно к измене....")
                  Включается фонограмма. Заяц поет.
Я - Заходи заяц в теремок.
     Вскоре, рыжая лисица
     Стала в терем к ним проситься.
Лиса - Я большая стрип-звезда
     И приехала сюда,
     Чтобы опытом меняться
     И карьерой заниматься.
Мышка - Что ж, лисичка, свой стриптиз
     Покажи сейчас на бис.
Лиса - Я готовая всегда
     И с шестом, и без шеста.
(Если я работаю бабой Ягой, то даю свою метелку вместо шеста. Иногда используем стул, иногда кто-то из присутствующих сам выбегает на роль шеста... да по-разному бывает)
                           Включается музыка. Лиса танцует.
Я - Волк случайно проходил,
     Бодибилдинг он любил.
     Но работы в этой сферее,
     Все никак не находил.
Волк - Мелкий рэкет и разбой -
     Это полны брат, отстой.
     Надоел мне криминал
     И проклятый чёрный нал.
     Я хочу работать честно
     С пользой чтоб и интересно.
     Может, в клубе кто поможет,
     И вакансию предложит?
Мышка - Дорогуша, заходи,
     Нам с охраной помоги.
     Вышибалы нет у нас.
     Ну, а ты - так просто класс!
     Мы дадим тебе дубинку
     И с дохода четвертинку.
                       Включается музыка. Волк танцует лизгинку. 
(ещё было, что действительно показывал элементы карате, тут всё зависит от самого волка, некоторые так придуряются)
Я - вот и стали вместе жить
     Вместе жить и не тужить.
     Бизнес начал развиваться, 
     А программа расширяться.
     Только вдруг пришёл медведь,
     Да как начал он реветь.
Медведь - Ишь, расслабились смотрю,
     Хватит дурака валять.
     Женю надо поздравлять 
     (Новый год пора встречать - новогодний вариант)
     Нужно песенку всем вспомнить,
     И сейчас ее исполнить.
     В хоровод большой встаем,
     Дружно песенку поем!
                 Включается фонограмма "Пусть бегут неуклюже..." 
(на новый год "В лесу родилась ёлочка", да, что угодно, что подходит под данное мероприятие)
Конец сказки. Все фоткаются. Хихикают.
На этом я хотела закончить. Но не тут-то было. Именинник говорит: "Ручку позолочу, давай ещё чего-нибудь..." А я что, за ваши деньги - любой капрз.
ОЙ, всё устала тыкать кнопки. Вечером допишу. Спасибо за внимание. Предложения и замечания принимаются!!!  :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

За подробный рассказ в работе "Живой открыткой"- спасибо...
 А у меня хоть и есть такая практика, но не так уж много вариантов. Цыгане тоже ходили с гаданиями, величальную ставили и цыганские пляски устраивали
 А если дети- то просто *фрагмент* поздравления. То есть то же, что и на обычном празднике, но в меньшем количестве, сокращенный вариант. Если дома один ребенок и заказывают *живую открытку*, то играем в игру"тепло-холодно", так как детки любят что-то прятать от , например,Зайчика( от живой открытки), а потом подсказывать , когда Зайчик ищет...
 Из таких индивидуальных игр используем также и собирание чего-то на скорость( цветочки или овощи- фрукты)
В тот же Кольцеброс играем (живая открытка с ребенком...
 Просто ,как правило,  к ребенку приглашают *Живую открытку*, когда по каким-то причинам не приглашают гостей, когда с ребенком надо играть один на один, без коллективных игр...

----------


## Мальвинка

А дальше я готова была только к конкурсу «настоящий мужчина» и сказке про «Винни-пуха»(спасибо  Ирине Ветерок).
Конкурс «Настоящий мужчина». 4 участника (их всего было четверо, поэтому выбирать не пришлось)
Настоящий мужчина должен быть элегантно одет, уметь зарабатывать деньги, быть немного сексуальным. Что является неотъемлемым атрибутом костюма мужчины…. Галстук… Конечно же галстук.  Завязать галстук любым из 12 способов. Поехали. (фонограмма «Паровозик»). Один выбывает. Наст.мужчина должен не только уметь зарабатывать деньги, но и тратить их. Сейчас мы этим и займёмся. Вот вам купюры (доллары игрушечные), складываем из них самолётики. (фоно «Первым делом самолёты»), сложили?, а теперь вы будите пускать деньги на ветер. Поочереди пускают «деньги на ветер». Чей самолетик ближе всех, покидает игру. Осталось два участника. Мужчина должен быть сексуальным…бла-бла-бла… Девочки, вы давно были на мужском стриптизе? Сейчас вы его увидите. Раздаю резинки (на бельевые резинки нашита атласная лента) – одна на бедра (стринги), вторая на грудь (бюсгалтер), третья на руку (перчатки), четвертая на бедро (чулки). Включаю музыку «Ой, цветет калина» (только не та, про которую вы сейчас подумали, другая, там слова - Ой, цветет калина, цветет, почему несчастный я…..Припев: милая моя ненаглядная,   ты свела меня ой, с ума,  Милая моя, долгожданная, у тебя на сердце зима…» Такая сприптизная музыка, идет на «Ура», деньги им засовывают в штаны. Бывает мальчики разойдутся и за резинками в ход идет все остальное.) Эротично снимают с себя резиночки.
Ну, и на закуску сказка про именинника ослика Иа. Она описана на форуме у Ирины Ветерок. Только в финале не под «Чунга-чангу» танцуют, а под «Детство» Шатунова.
Прощание, фото на память. Обмен визитками. Вот и всё. Простите за сумбур. Не умею красиво писать. Если возникли вопросы – расшифрую. Предложения и замечания принимаются!!! :Aga:

----------


## coc

Да, мы тоже сейчас прорабатываем новые программы для живой открытки....
Медсестра, красная Шапочка, Цыганка, Баба- яга, Мальвина. Рассчитываем минут на 30-40 для взрослой компаниии. У нас давненько это прижилось- лучше яркий персонаж, на короткий промежуток времени, чем ведущую (дороже значительно и обыденно). а вот с мужскими образами, пока тяжеловато...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
а на детские праздники - мы это называем- флеш- позравление...тож возможны такие варианты со сказочными персонажами на 15 мин и на 30 мин. Такая услуга очень пользуется успехом... В детские сады чаще всего заказывают- недорого и ярко в общем....

----------


## optimistka17

> Включаю музыку «Ой, цветет калина» (


Выложи, пожалуйста свою музыку на файлообменник. Думаю, она не только мне пригодится...

----------


## Мальвинка

optimistka17, Я не умею это делать. Попробую разобраться, но не сегодня. Дочь приедет вечером, она поможет. Я насчёт этого чайник с крышечкой.

----------


## skomorox

*optimistka17*,



> optimistka17, Я не умею это делать. Попробую разобраться, но не сегодня. Дочь приедет вечером, она поможет. Я насчёт этого чайник с крышечкой.
> __________________


Люда, и мне пригодиться! :Aga:

----------


## Tatjana

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/414967m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*



> [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/414967m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


   Вот такая мадам у меня выходит с корзинкой в руках и своими поздравлениями. Наряжаю кого-либо из гостей, текст несложный пока переодеваю всё объясняю.
   Звучит музыка из фильма про Красную Шапочку "А-а-а, в Африке горы..."
Выбегает ОНА, вприпрыжку, как маленькая девочка, пробегает вокруг столов танцуя, кружась. После музыки говорит: "Я тут мимо лесом бежала, слышу музыка звучит, ну-ка, думаю, дай загляну на огонёк. А у вас тут такой праздник (юбилей, свадьба...)
 Обращается к юбиляру: "А чего это у тебя глаза такие большие?" 
и сама же отвечает: "А-а-а, это ты меня рад видеть!"
"А гостей чего так много собралось?, Ага, подарков много подарили?"
"А я вот тоже не с пустыми руками к вам пришла, у меня тоже есть подарочки! Кто любит получать их, поднимите руки! Ну а теперь выходите на танцевальную площадку, я их вам буду раздавать!
   Гости выходят, Шапка выводит стесняющихся, всех становим в круг.
Тут микрофон беру я и веду такой разговор:
   "Дорогие гости, уважаемый юбиляр! К нам в гости пришла Красная Шапочка, да не с пустыми руками, а с подарочками! В руках у неё вы видите корзиночку, в которой она приготовила для вас сюрпризы! Но кроме подарков там есть ещё и различные задания. Пока звучит музыка
эту корзиночку мы передаём по часовой стрелке из рук в руки, как только музыка остановилась - достаём из неё один сюрприз (яйца от Киндер-сюрпризов), что пошлёт вам Господь Бог я незнаю, но всем вам я желаю удачи!
   Проводится игра, после неё Красная Шапочка подходит к юбиляру и спрашивает "А почему у тебя такие красивые туфельки? А-а-а, ты красиво танцевать умеешь? Ну-ка, я очень хочу с тобой потанцевать"
   Исполняется песня Аллегровой "С днём рождения!", и дальше танцы.

   В корзинку я обычно складываю около 15 яиц с листочками, на которых написаны задания для гостей и призы. Обязательно приглашаю детей принять участие в этой игре, если что, то родители помогают. Ребёнку в любом случае достаётся приз от Шапки, если на нём остановилась музыка. Взрослому же только тогда, если в яйце вместо задания будет написано слово "ПРИЗ".

    Задания для яиц:

1. Как тебе не трудно,
    Как тебе не лень,
    Покажи как скачет
    Молодой олень!

2. Всем хи-ханьки, да ха-ханьки,
    Но вы ж вполне всерьёз
    Песню нам прохрюкайте
    "Ой мороз, мороз!"

3. Ну и карточка досталась,
    Что же не робей,
    Собирай скорей команду
    Танцуйте танец лебедей!

4. Взлетай повыше и наверху
   Три раза, громко, вслух
   Прокричи "Ку-ка-ре-ку!"
   Как кричит петух!

5. Помощников троих вам надо
   И этой дружною бригадой
   Чтоб веселиться до упаду
   Танцуйте страстную ЛАМБАДУ!

6. Говорю я улыбаясь,
   Покажите не стесняясь, 
   Кинг-Конг громко как рычит ,
   Кулаками в грудь стучит!

7. Гости, дружно скажем "Ах!"
    А вы, дружочек, поспешите,
    В деревянных башмаках
    Польку нам спляшите!
   (У меня есть 48 размера голландские башмаки, может в России их тоже можно найти)

8. (Пишу всё на память, забыла первую строчку)
   Друзей вам парочку, повеселитесь вволю
   Вы прямо здесь, на этом вот танцполе,
   Оттянетесь в мажорном рок-н-ролле!

9. Вот выигрыш ваш и только -
    Сказать молодым "Горько!" (для свадьбы)

   Эту игру я когда-то слепила сама, и почти все четверостишия придумала тоже я, сейчас ещё добавляю задания с именами виновников торжества и их близких, переделывала их уже с фантов взятых на нашем родном форуме.
   Если есть идейки для заданий, будет супер! :Ok:

----------


## Мальвинка

Девчёнки, помогите! Первый раз пригласили на день рождение в баню. Иду в образе цыганки.Будут три семьи (от 30 до 40 лет) и три ребенка (12, 12, 10 лет). День рождение у мужчины....
Скока места не знаю... Атас... И времени мало, уже завтра... СПАСАЙТЕ!!!!!kuku

----------


## optimistka17

> Атас... И времени мало, уже завтра... СПАСАЙТЕ!!!!!
> __________________


Музыкальный фон цыганской тематики , поколыхать юбкой побольше( а часы-то тикают), а потом долго и нудно,- позолоти ручку, всю правду расскажу... И гадай им сердечным на всю оставшуюся жизнь, а потом дай женщинам по 1- 2 платка, пусть они цыганочку совим мужикам спялшут, потрясут грудью в купальнике, ножками из под твоего платка посверкают...
 Споешь ли ты величальную- не знаю... Это от твоих способностей зависит...

----------


## Мальвинка

Хороший совет. Буду его придерживаться. Но пару конкурсов хочу провести. Например игру на раздевание. Идут вокруг стульев, музыка остановилась - снять с себя одну вещь...и т.д. Выигрывает тот, кто дольше всех будет раздеваться.... Ну, примерно так. Или же - 3 султана, 3 наложницы. Одеть на султана, как можно больше элементов своей одежды, а султаны потом это эротично с себя снять, а девочки - танец живота (они же раздетые).

----------


## optimistka17

> Например игру на раздевание


Для людей, которые в  купальниках и плавках в сауне находятся ,игра на* раздевание*- *:smile:*...

----------


## Lizaele

> Девчёнки, помогите! Первый раз пригласили на день рождение в баню. СПАСАЙТЕ!!!!!kuku


Раздели их на семейные команды, пусть придумают название и девиз и проведи соревнования
1.Фильмы, в которых есть фрагменты, связан. с баней (Калина красная, Полевой роман, С легким паром, или Ирония судьбы, Операция Ы, Джентльмены удачи, А зори здксь тихие) 
2. Загадки Кто главный мойщик всех времен и народов? (Мойдодыр)
Он - банщик, она банщица. А как будут называть их детей?
3. Кто быстрее выпьет кружку сока через соломинку.
4. Без мыла в бане не обойтись. Мыло называли "королем солнца". Для его изготовления использовали различное сырье: золу, растения, животные жиры. А в античном мире мылом даже красили волосы в желтый, розовый или красный цвет. 
Конкурсы. "Передай мыло" -Пронести мыло на голове. 
"Гонки мыльного пузыря" - загнать с помощью взятой в руку газеты воздушный шарик в корзину. 
"Гонки в тазах". 
"Кто быстрее наполнит тазик" - (или брызгать из бутылки, или эстафета носить в ладошках). 
 Завернуться в простыню всей командой. Чья команда быстрее. 
Из книги С.В.Турыгина и А.Н. Кугач "Сценарии торжеств, балов, презентаций"
Можно еще на лучший наряд из подручных средств

----------


## Курица

*Мальвинка*,
 Тань, проведи среди мужчин *конкурс на самого меткого "стрелка". реквизит*- пластиковая бутылка, на 2/3 наполненная водой, в пробке раскаленным гвоздем-дырка(обязательно-изнутри-наружу), тазики по числу "метких" стрелков.Ставишь их на одной линии, за 2-3 метра от них-тазики на одном уровне, нужно, зажав бутылку между колен,попасть струей в таз. Победителя можно выявить путем отодвигания все дальше и дальше тазика. У кого больше воды будет. Кто самый эротичный.У кого элегантнее всего получалось.(т.е. номинации надо додумать, п.ч. придумала сходу,сама ПОДОБНОГО не проводила):biggrin:

Нет, соврала - есть у меня такой  элемент *в выкупе невесты* "цветочный магазин", там одно из заданий-таким способом полть цветок...:smile:

----------


## Мальвинка

> Для людей, которые в  купальниках и плавках в сауне находятся ,игра на раздевание- ...


На раздевание можно провести, по причине того, что я их встречаю в бане. Они будут ещё одетые. У наших обеспеченных господ принято в бане сначала посидеть за столом, выпить по чашечке.... кружечке пива, а уж потом только раздеваться и идти в парную.



> Конкурсы. "Передай мыло" -Пронести мыло на голове. 
> "Гонки мыльного пузыря" - загнать с помощью взятой в руку газеты воздушный шарик в корзину. 
> "Гонки в тазах". 
> "Кто быстрее наполнит тазик" - (или брызгать из бутылки, или эстафета носить в ладошках). 
>  Завернуться в простыню всей командой. Чья команда быстрее.


А вот это просто супер, сасибо, иногда до такого элементарного самой не додуматься. СПАСИБО!!!




> конкурс на самого меткого "стрелка"


-
тазиков в таких банях нет, поставим дам с игрушечными ведерками... это не слишком пошло...
Спасибо всем кто отозвался. :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## ruslava

*Мальвинка*,
 Проведи конкурс на *самый Сексуальный мужской крик.*
Если перед этим толпу разогреть, да еще и комментировать прикольно - все будут лежать под лавочками!!!

А "Гонки мыльного пузыря..." и т.д. - не пойдут. Компания же взрослая придет. А Ты им_ детский сад_ как предложишь - боюсь, не поймут.
 :flower:

----------


## КартинкаИр

Мальвина! А можна нарезочку на Шляпу, когда сотрудника поздравляли (мысли вслух). Очень нужно на работе быстро и классно поздравить начальницу!!!

----------


## Lizaele

> *Мальвинка*,
>  Проведи конкурс на *самый Сексуальный мужской крик.*
> Если перед этим толпу разогреть, да еще и комментировать прикольно - все будут лежать под лавочками!!!
> 
> А "Гонки мыльного пузыря..." и т.д. - не пойдут. Компания же взрослая придет. А Ты им_ детский сад_ как предложишь - боюсь, не поймут.


Во-первых, как говорится «не прошло и года…». Во-вторых, никто никого не принуждает, а предлагает, вовсе не рассчитывая на Вашу оценку. В-третьих,  вообще-то там и дети присутствовали…

----------


## Larisa-basya

Добрый день ! Я не так давно на форуме , и , извините , потерялась Где то видела поздравление арабского шейха , а теперь срочно надо - и не могу найти А времени в обрез Помогите , плиз !

----------


## Мальвинка

> Мальвинка,
>  Проведи конкурс на самый Сексуальный мужской крик.
> Если перед этим толпу разогреть, да еще и комментировать прикольно - все будут лежать под лавочками!!!
> 
> А "Гонки мыльного пузыря..." и т.д. - не пойдут. Компания же взрослая придет. А Ты им детский сад как предложишь - боюсь, не поймут.


К сожалению совет был поздним, проводила 24 января.... 

[QUOTE=Lizaele]никто никого не принуждает, а предлагает, вовсе не рассчитывая на Вашу оценку. В-третьих,  вообще-то там и дети присутствовали…

С этим полностью соглаасна. Каждый берет то, что ему подходит. 










> конкурс на самый Сексуальный мужской крик.


Вот это как раз не подходило для ттой компании, но на будущее очень даже пригодится. Спасибо.
А гонки с мыльными пузырями прошли на "ура", т.к. были дети.




> Мальвина! А можна нарезочку на Шляпу, когда сотрудника поздравляли (мысли вслух). Очень нужно на работе быстро и классно поздравить начальницу!!!


Ирочка, если что-то нужно срочно, пишите  лучше в  личку. Не всегда есть время пролистать все темки форума. Просьба еще в силе? Или поезд уже уехал?:frown:

----------


## Элен

Моя открыточка.
[IMG]http://*********ru/521572.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ruslava

*Элен*,
 а это у него руки из щек? 
Удобно было ими работать? 
Расскажи что проводили? много ли было заказов? планируешь ли использовать в дальнейшем на свадьбах и как?

----------


## Элен

> *Элен*,
>  а это у него руки из щек? 
> Удобно было ими работать? 
> Расскажи что проводили? много ли было заказов? планируешь ли использовать в дальнейшем на свадьбах и как?


Да,это руки. С сожаленьем скажу,что действительно не очень удобно что-то ими делать. Ну,я в принципе,шила костюм,чтобы человек в нём мог вручить подарок или приветствовать на входе гостей,например,на торжествах или для фотографирования.Надеюсь,что он сам по себе уже украсит праздник.
Когда шила костюм в планах было дать объявление о живой открытке и поздравлять влюблённых,но  всё изменилось... Мой муж незадолго до этого потерял работу и мы были в таком шоке,что ни о чём другом больше думать не могли.Настроение и оптимизм пропал,ничего не хочется - стараешься-стараешься хоть как-то выкарабкиваться,ан нет - не получается... Ну да ладно... Это я о том,что моя живая открытка пока в массы не пошла.Мы только своих родных и друзей поздравили на день влюблённых конфетами,малость пофоткались,потанцевали и всё. Конечно,всем понравилась такая мягкая игрушка,но мои уже все привыкли к шокам,в  которые я их частенько повергаю...:biggrin:

----------


## ruslava

Спасибище!!!!!!
По-моему, ты рассказала более, чем подробно!!!
Дофига мороки, конечно, и ткани дофига........ нужно провести опрос среди молодоженов: хотели бы они видеть такое чудо у себя на свадьбах, и сколько готовы выложить за раборту аниматорам.
Мне понравилась идея, что актер смотрит в прорезь в ведре. Я, честно говоря, долго увеличивала твое фото с целью рассмотреть: а где же у тебя дырка....:biggrin:., в оно вон как хитро.... молодец!

Спасибо еще раз за подробнейшие разьяснения. Буду думать как воплотить их в реальность. Я же вообще хотела, чтоб было 2 сердца: мальчик и девочка. И чтоб перед самым началом банкета они разыгрывали страсти, танцевали, веселили гостей, встречали молодых с машины. Во время первого танцев. перерыва тоже первыми выходили плясать в круг. :Ok: 
Думаю, с помощью таких аниматоров отличное настроение гостей - гарантированно.

----------


## Медведик

> хотели бы они видеть такое чудо у себя на свадьбах,


Девчат у моей подруги такое сердце уже лет пять... все его любят - открытка универсальная  для свадьбы и для дня рождения и для детского праздника. часто заказывают на прогулку перед банкетом. Вобщем спросом пользуется!!!

----------


## _Лесюня_

Всем привет!!!!
В Новосибе давно это практикуется... И Куклы ,и Аниматоры ,И поздравления...
я, помнится хотела в 05году заказать подруге подарок  - бабочки большие экзотические в коробке... Открываешь- они взлетают и порхают по квартире!!! Виновник сего действа "Ох и Ах..." Правда, они живут 2недели и умирают, но... Вот так... кому-то ж нравтся...Стоило это не мало ,поэтому я тогда отказалась.
А Аниматоры /люди, которые одеты в костюмы / в основном студенты ,или актеры...
Для поздравления - да голь на выдумки хитра...
Придумываешь поздравления ,а потом это кукла исполняет... Вот и все!!!

тут вам и акула/на День нептуна ,либо Капитану в подарок


лягушонок "Крейзи Фрог" можно как реьенку ,так и подростку


Груша... просто как поздравление ,можно и боксеру "с приколом"


вот такая Матрешка... особенно нравится людям взрослым...


*Добавлено через 44 секунды*
Баба Яга.... Ну ,эт само за себя говорит.. Я вообще этот образ обожаю!!! Когда -то поздравляла в роли Бабы Яги племянницу- она потом Мне с таким вдохновением говорила, чот к не - Настоящая Б.Я. прилетала... На ступе... Прямо с 5 этажа!!!!
слышать было Интереснее, чем даже быть в образе))


*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А)))) вот эту Ростовую куклу я где-то видела.... прямо вот, прямо недавно:wink:
толи на форуме у нас.....)))))))))))


*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Такую куклу, форумчане ,вы можете и в хвост и в хрюндель)))
подойдет она и на поздравление мужчине любому ,и в офис пригласить, и тем ,кто с Мясом работает... на вечеринку так же...


*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Ну ,и если вы утром встанете... /Вот как сегодня, например/, а у вас записка-выгляни в окно.... А там....


ведь не многие юноши сами признаются в любви, или многие хотят так вот выразить симпатию... Это просто шикарно, я считаю!!!

Дарите людям радость...Удивления.....положительный заряд....эмоции.....
...Это сногсшибательно и ПРЕКРАСНО

----------


## Лучик Дон

А у меня вопрос:
Как у кого " рождаются" эти ростовые куклы? Я имею ввиду: сами шьёте или заказываете мастерам. Я пока приобрела только одну куклу, да и влетела она мне в копеечку. Но сделали качественно: в ней и жилет силиконовый для объёма и голова большая. Но " коллекцию" с такими ценами собрать сложно. Может я не заню других путей приобретения этого чуда? Подскажите, коллеги! Моя мне обошлась этим летом в 2000грн.( тогда по курсу это было 400 долларов).
Вот она, моя красавица:


А выступать в ней и правда можно везде. Даже на открытие магазинов приглашали, да и "Билайн" в моей пчеле рассмотрел знакомые полосочки.:biggrin:

----------


## Садкоva

Уважаемые колеги! Огромное спасибо за матетериал, все вы чудогении своей профессии.
Помогите советом. Живая открытка на свадьбу может быть в форме сердца - ростовой куклы. Костюм такой что можно говорить и руки есть но что говорить и что делать незнаю. Мысли такие. Под песню "Сердце тебе не хочется покоя!" выходит сердце и предлагает угадать сердечные мысли гостей. Что то типа мыслей вслух. А вот что дальше может быть станцевать танцы любви различных эпох. 
Например танец любви первобытных людей. Танец любви средних веков, танец любви 21 века. Ну и костюмировать танцующие пары конечно. 
Может быть кто то проводил что то подобное. Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------

Леди N (19.03.2016)

----------


## natellalasi

Здесь разработанные мною тематические  сценарии для кукол Фея и  зайчик  
Сказочная Фея( девочке :6-9 лет)
http:/*************.com/files/w477kp853
 Зайчик - путешественник (2-5 лет)
http:/*************.com/files/2pmyyw1mt
 В архивах сценарии и подобранная к ним музыка.
 Конечно из можно  переделав применить и для других похожих кукол.
 Надеюсь кому-нибудь пригодиться.
 :Oj:

----------


## серпантинм

Привет, форумчане. Хочу похвастаться своими куклами для взрослых. На любых взрослых праздниках делаю  клубную вечеринку .Спрашиваю у зала ,что самое главное в ночных клубах. Их ответ-конечно клубная музыка и стрептиз .Объявляю мужской  день у нас на празднике и для вех присутствующих джентельменов-выступление шоу толстушек. Здесь ассортимент музыки от "девушки фабричные" /на выход/,
 до клубняка / под закрытие/. Ну а для наших прекрасных дам-женский день и выступление стриптезера Тарзана. Если люди постарше и солидней-тогда без клубной тематики, просто большое концертное шоу. При этом если на детских праздниках в ростовых куклах Мадагаскара работают аниматоры, то на взрослых- сами гости.
[IMG]http://*********ru/844085m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/835893m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Элен

*серпантинм*,
 толстушки обалденные. :Ok: Расскажи технологию изготовления костюмов,пожалуйста.

----------


## серпантинм

Технологии не знаю- все свои куклы покупала. Шили на заказ в Днепропетровске у Дениса Лагунова.Стоимость по 2 тыс грн каждая.Там же брала и Мадагаскар[IMG]http://*********ru/805305m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olgaleona

в живой открытке делаю-
1-тост-за это выпить надо
2- тост от гороскопов
3-подарок своими руками- крутим собачек из шариков
4-круговой тост- каждый желает по слову

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Я пропустила,или о ценнике на живые открытки не говорили?Мне очень интересует цена на подобные услуги,если не здесь,то можно в личку,зарание спасибо!!

----------


## mama Ira

Здравствуйте, я только начинаю заниматься поздравлениями детей в костюмах Лунтика и смешарика Нюши. Пока работаю одна, поэтому трудно и с музыкой и одновременно доставать материалы для игр. Нюшу только пошили, она красивая, мягкая, но очень большая. Скоро испытаю ее, но руки далеко одна от другой, что усложняет работу. Буду пробовать, вот искала игры, простые, чтобы задействовать одну руку. Даже мяч не могу взять, пошили длинную конфету, чтобы передавать детям. Думаю справлюсь. Пожелайте успехов. А Лунтиком работала на двух днях рождения, на 6 лет, и 2 года, а вот теперь иду на новый год, как живая открытка на 15 минут.

----------


## Пяткова Елена

Здравствуйте! У меня ростовая кукла Миша (Маша и Медведь)Очень красивый и дорогой,что-то около 25тыс.руб.,сама не шью,пришлось заказывать.Прошёл год,а он окупился только на половину.А так хочется побольше таких мягких игрушечек!!!

----------


## komi

Всем привет.работаю с ростовой куклой медведь Маша живой человек.окупился быстро т.к. в городе только у меня.

----------

